# Competition help?



## poptheman1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Any new competitions in the PA/DE/NJ/MD Area besides the Big Cubes Competition next? I live near there and haven't been to any yet but I was supposed to go to Safe Haven. I couldn't go cuz of my Piano recital in NJ.

Thanks for the help (i think =P)


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php?eventId=&regionId=_North%2BAmerica&years=current&list=List


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 15, 2009)

The east coast is the one of the biggest "hotspots" for competitions. There's a competition in CT the week after BigCubes, and there are usually TONS in the fall/winter/spring. The summer seems to be a slowdown for comps for some reason (this holds true for the world too). If you feel like there aren't enough competitions in your area, go move to idaho and then complain.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 15, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The summer seems to be a slowdown for comps for some reason (this holds true for the world too).



I think it's because a lot of people try to get their comps held before Nationals so people can qualify at them, and then people are focusing on Nationals for a while (just practicing even if they're not helping). I'm guessing after Nationals, you'll see more organized.

You can sign up at CubingUSA.com for notification of competitions.


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be hosting one in NJ this fall.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 20, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'll be hosting one in NJ this fall.



I hope its in your backyard 

where might this competition be exactly


----------



## Bob (Jul 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be hosting one in NJ this fall.
> ...



I can't tell you exactly until I make that decision.


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be hosting one in NJ this fall.
> ...



Giants Stadium. Fact.


----------

